# New theme is "too bright"



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 8, 2011)

I've noticed this complaint is pretty common so I just made a thread about it.
Example: 
	
	



```
[16:43:22]  the new look is actually give me a headache, I'm not joking
[16:43:32]  MY EYES MY EYES
[16:43:37]  I had to close out
[16:43:47]  *giving
[16:43:53]  its not easy for my eyes too lol
[16:43:57]  but possible
[16:44:02]  It
[16:44:03]  contrast between colours is shit
[16:44:05]  too much clutter
[16:44:05]
```


----------



## machomuu (Oct 8, 2011)

I agree, it's pretty bright.  I'd like smaller contrast, specifically a darker shade of white.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Oct 8, 2011)

machomuu said:


> I agree, it's pretty bright.  I'd like smaller contrast, specifically a darker shade of white.


Me too
my eyes hurt


----------



## Paarish (Oct 8, 2011)

I'd also like a darker theme if possible


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 8, 2011)

Its not too bright, there's just too much empty white space. There must be a way to decrease it


----------



## insidexdeath (Oct 8, 2011)

The whiteness of the theme is the problem.


----------



## haflore (Oct 8, 2011)

Agreed. A darker theme would be good.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 8, 2011)

I second the motion that we need a darker theme. This bright new look is gonna make browsing in darkness/night quite troublesome.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 8, 2011)

SinHarvest24 said:


> I second the motion that we need a darker theme. This bright new look is gonna make browsing in darkness/night quite troublesome.


I don't want to be rude or a grammar cop (okay, yes I do), but since this may actually affect you in real life I'll correct you.

It's notion, not motion.


----------



## techboy (Oct 8, 2011)

Good to see I'm not alone in thinking this new theme is too bright...

Also agreed that a dark version (or even just a darker white version) is needed.

EDIT: Just realized there was a typo...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 8, 2011)

I wouldn't mind a darker theme too, but not due to my own complaints about brightness.
It doesn't look much different to before, as far as I'm aware.





machomuu said:


> SinHarvest24 said:
> 
> 
> > I second the motion that we need a darker theme. This bright new look is gonna make browsing in darkness/night quite troublesome.
> ...


Grammar cops have to be right.
Motion is actually valid in this case.


----------



## 2Game4Ever (Oct 8, 2011)

And all the avatars have been removed


----------



## iFish (Oct 8, 2011)

Bright? :\ I don't find it bright at all. I find it really good actually.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 8, 2011)

machomuu said:


> SinHarvest24 said:
> 
> 
> > I second the motion that we need a darker theme. This bright new look is gonna make browsing in darkness/night quite troublesome.
> ...



*	Definition of MOTION*



1
_a_ *:* an act, process, or instance of changing place *:* movement _b_ *:* an active or functioning state or condition  

2
*:* an impulse or inclination of the mind or will 

3
_a_ *:* *a proposal for action*; _especially_ *:* a formal proposal made in a deliberative assembly _b_ *:* an application made to a court or judge to obtain an order, ruling, or direction 


maybe next time guy...


----------



## machomuu (Oct 8, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:


> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> > SinHarvest24 said:
> ...


I know, but notion is more correct!

*Proceeds to slap Protokun's Time Machine*

EDIT: Seriously though, I noticed it was right about 5 seconds after I posted.  I guess I was both right and wrong, but when you mix the words they both come out sounding like each other, so I'll just go with wrong.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 8, 2011)

I am soo dizzy and my eyes hurt.. wont visit till this is fixed...


----------



## AlanJohn (Oct 8, 2011)

It seems good for me.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 8, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> I am soo dizzy and my eyes hurt.. wont visit till this is fixed...


It may not be.  Well, not until there is more negative reception, that is.

In other words, if you guys have something to say, say it.  It can only do good.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 8, 2011)

I think you guys just don't like change, the colour scheme has barely changed with this new skin.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 8, 2011)

My eyes.. FUCK


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 8, 2011)

I've noticed this complaint is pretty common so I just made a thread about it.
Example: 
	
	



```
[16:43:22]  the new look is actually give me a headache, I'm not joking
[16:43:32]  MY EYES MY EYES
[16:43:37]  I had to close out
[16:43:47]  *giving
[16:43:53]  its not easy for my eyes too lol
[16:43:57]  but possible
[16:44:02]  It
[16:44:03]  contrast between colours is shit
[16:44:05]  too much clutter
[16:44:05]
```


----------



## machomuu (Oct 8, 2011)

shaunj66 said:


> I think you guys just don't like change, the colour scheme has barely changed with this new skin.


I'm going to have to disagree.  People have had mostly positive reception to the majority of changes; this is the one change that has the most negative reception.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 8, 2011)

Rockstar...you may be missed, dunno for sure...

Everything looks fine to me.  Only difference color-wise is more in the layout than actual colors...  Everything is just more square and blocking giving the illusion that it takes up more space...  Nothing a couple days of visiting won't solve.


----------



## chaosdarkneo (Oct 8, 2011)

Ouch fuck my eyes fuck

I just showed this to my brother and he was like 'WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU DOING? TRYING TO FUCKING BLIND ME?'

Yeah, i think there needs to be a change.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 8, 2011)

shaunj66 said:


> I think you guys just don't like change, the colour scheme has barely changed with this new skin.


I like the changes. I just would prefer a darker theme which I can actually look at for prolonged periods of time.
I'm fairly sure this is the consensus of many others too.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 8, 2011)

machomuu said:


> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> > machomuu said:
> ...


I'm gonna go ahead turn a blind eye to your insolence.


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 8, 2011)

I definitely agree with this.  I used to use the Lite skin too, and I still think this one is too bright.


----------



## signz (Oct 8, 2011)

I'd like a darker theme as well, especially going with the new tempy head (like on this mousepad http://i.imgur.com/fSn54.jpg )


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 8, 2011)

and it's been a few hours now and I'm already over it...

can't please everyone I guess.


----------



## haddad (Oct 8, 2011)

It's actually not that much brighter then the old theme, I think it' same contrast


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 8, 2011)

I'd have to agree that the theme is a bit bright, but it's not the colours used so much as the amount of spaciousness involved.
It could use just a bit of refinement, it's still very new.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 8, 2011)

I might have to agree. To bright and/or spaciousness. 

Or maybe I just have to get use to it...


----------



## mameks (Oct 8, 2011)

[member="phoenixgoddess27"] agrees with this thread.
As do I @[email protected]

It seriously fucking hurts.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 8, 2011)

When it was down for maintenance, it really seemed like it was going to be badass. I have to admit, I was anxious.

And then...

I saw the light @[email protected]



It's a bit too bright, so here's to hoping we'll get a darker theme or the white will be toned down.


----------



## prowler (Oct 8, 2011)

Now that I've turned the brightness down, I've gotten used to it.

I really should turn the brightness down anyway, my eyes and headaches will thank me.


----------



## haflore (Oct 8, 2011)

phoenixgoddess27 said:


> When it was down for maintenance, it really seemed like it was going to be badass. I have to admit, I was anxious.
> 
> And then...
> 
> ...


Perhaps just a dark/light button, like Gamespot.


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 8, 2011)

I hope we get a darker theme, the current hurts my eyes. It took awhile to get adjusted to when I first woke up...


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 8, 2011)

It doesn't bother me too much...just might take getting used to.


----------



## Ryupower (Oct 8, 2011)

can there  dark theme
ie
dark background, light text

like
Infinite (dark), is a theme that may work


----------



## Nathan Drake (Oct 8, 2011)

Good lord guys, turn down your computer's brightness. The site really is no brighter than sites such as Facebook, in fact, sites like Facebook are still brighter. If the theme hurts your eyes, I can only figure one of two things:

1) You really like to pump the brightness settings.
or
2) You stay in a very dimly lit area, and a bright site kills you because there is so much more light in contrast to the room around you.

Hell, maybe it's both.


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 8, 2011)

I personally dont have an issue with this. My eyes are adjusting normally to it. I would probably agree with Costello in saying that some people just resist change more than others.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 8, 2011)

I've noticed this complaint is pretty common so I just made a thread about it.
Example: 
	
	



```
[16:43:22]  the new look is actually give me a headache, I'm not joking
[16:43:32]  MY EYES MY EYES
[16:43:37]  I had to close out
[16:43:47]  *giving
[16:43:53]  its not easy for my eyes too lol
[16:43:57]  but possible
[16:44:02]  It
[16:44:03]  contrast between colours is shit
[16:44:05]  too much clutter
[16:44:05]
```


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 8, 2011)

Use styler if you don't like the theme.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 8, 2011)

phoenixgoddess27 said:


> When it was down for maintenance, it really seemed like it was going to be badass. I have to admit, I was anxious.
> 
> And then...
> 
> ...



She lives!  2 posts inside of a week?  Craziness.

Maybe the fact that I'm under florescent lights for 11 hours a day makes it easier for me to adjust.  i dunno...


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (Oct 8, 2011)

I have no problems with the change.


----------



## Snailface (Oct 8, 2011)

j
It's not your imagination, the new design is brighter. I think TJ cool said it wasn't in another thread.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 8, 2011)

Snailface said:


> j
> It's not your imagination, the new design is brighter. I think TJ cool said it wasn't in another thread.



ummm... the only thing brighter between those two images are the date and the buttons at the bottom...  everything else is the same color.

I think people are just starting to nitpick at this point.


----------



## Youkai (Oct 8, 2011)

Yeah my eyes do not like it as well not only because of this many white ... the whole thing somehow doesn't work with my eyes.

2 of my friends where i was already whining about the new looks said to me they do not see any difference but for me this is like hell oO
(ok i am definietly overreacting but since i first saw this new design my heart started to make problems like i am on adrenalin .... would call anyone telling me this a freakish idiot but well ... maybe i am)

we really NEED the option to get the old design back o do not need any of the new features -.-


P.S. "everything else is the same color" oO? i really hate all the buttons not only for color but they definielty look different

and my pc laggs writing in quick edit oO


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 8, 2011)

It did look brighter (and painful) at first, but my eyes got accustomed with it. Just take some time and get over it, guys.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 8, 2011)

I seriously don't get how it's too bright. It's almost _identical_ to before...


----------



## Snailface (Oct 8, 2011)

riposte said:


> Snailface said:
> 
> 
> > j
> ...


Really? Doesn't anybody else see it? My image editor even confirms that the brightness is different:  (253,253,253) vs.(255,255,255)

Doesn't bother me though, my snail eyes are impervious to bright light.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 8, 2011)

The new update is so cool you should all be browsing GBAtemp with shades on.

Follow this fine fellows example.



Spoiler


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 8, 2011)

Snailface said:


> riposte said:
> 
> 
> > Snailface said:
> ...



If this is a troll post...Congratulations sir!  That was fantastic!


----------



## Snailface (Oct 8, 2011)

riposte said:


> --snip--
> If this is a troll post...Congratulations sir!  That was fantastic!


My eyes are not deceiving me, there is a difference. You could see it for yourself if you had a capture of the old site to compare.

My images' color must be getting compressed somehow-- my typical luck.


----------



## YayMii (Oct 8, 2011)

There's now an option for this in the User CP.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 9, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> It did look brighter (and painful) at first, but my eyes got accustomed with it. Just take some time and get over it, guys.


different people percieve light in dofferent ways, where you may be comfortable with black on white, I am more comfortable with white (or light grey/yellow) on black (or dark brown/grey)





YayMii said:


> There's now an option for this in the User CP.


we can thank tj_cool for that, who has been working very hard all day on the transition 
Thanks tj_cool!





Snailface said:


> riposte said:
> 
> 
> > --snip--
> ...


He's not trolling, there is a slightly (emphasis on slight) noticable difference between the two. It's subtle, you need to have a good quality monitor to see it.
Regardless the issue was about larger areas of brighter colours. Now we have a fox of sorts.




Nathan Drake said:


> Good lord guys, turn down your computer's brightness. The site really is no brighter than sites such as Facebook, in fact, sites like Facebook are still brighter. If the theme hurts your eyes, I can only figure one of two things:
> 
> 1) You really like to pump the brightness settings.
> 
> ...



1) That would mean that this isn't actually a readability problem, but rather a problem with people who for some reason like to waste power.

2) That's not true, I have adequate lighting around me - and I am fine with many other sites.

Here's some reading for future reference: DarkBackground.org, This StackOverflow answer and last but not least this StackOverflow answer.

In short, since the monitor is a polarized light source - as opposed to a piece of paper with printed text that reflects the light, dark backgrounds, black-on-white causes greater eye fatigue. You might not notice it, as it only manifests as pain in some (typically those with more sensitive eyes, such as myself), but that's the truth plain and simple. Black-on-white is however better for comprehension (as shown in the first stackoverflow answer), which is why it is actually used in the first place.



Spoiler: My preferred IRC setup


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 9, 2011)

just bring back the classic skin, that is the main reason why i choose classic over this one, this current theme is too bright against the blue background.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 9, 2011)

Just enabled the dark theme and i must say my eyes are quite relaxed now. Although the dark theme is a work in progress it's better than browsing with shades on.


----------



## jonthedit (Oct 9, 2011)

Agreed!


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Oct 9, 2011)

Any white and that code part blinds my eyes because I'm using the dark theme.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Oct 9, 2011)

Bright theme:- Looks good,but hurts eyes
Dark theme:- Looks OK,and my eyes are relaxed now


----------



## gifi4 (Oct 9, 2011)

I much prefer the default version over the dark version, the dark version looks horrible imo.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 8, 2011)

I've noticed this complaint is pretty common so I just made a thread about it.
Example: 
	
	



```
[16:43:22]  the new look is actually give me a headache, I'm not joking
[16:43:32]  MY EYES MY EYES
[16:43:37]  I had to close out
[16:43:47]  *giving
[16:43:53]  its not easy for my eyes too lol
[16:43:57]  but possible
[16:44:02]  It
[16:44:03]  contrast between colours is shit
[16:44:05]  too much clutter
[16:44:05]
```


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 9, 2011)

the dark theme is better, although not as good as the classic theme but it will have to do for now, at least my eyes are not having a suntan now lol


----------



## lolzed (Oct 9, 2011)

Not much complaints here, seeing as the staff put much effort into this. I'm hope the other themes will be added eventually, but for now I'm good.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 9, 2011)

The brightness is a small price to pay for the big upgrade of the site.
Or possible,the staff cold make a darker version of the theme where people can switch to the theme they prefer.


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 9, 2011)

Vigilante said:


> The brightness is a small price to pay for the big upgrade of the site.
> Or possible,the staff cold make a darker version of the theme where people can switch to the theme they prefer.


There's a dark theme option on your profile settings option, but it's too dark imo >_>

The theme has a black background with white font.

I'd really appreciate a little darker (gray-ish) back with black font.


----------



## Slyakin (Oct 9, 2011)

Which is why I rock f.lux. I can handle it during the day, and f.lux takes care of it at night.


----------



## notmeanymore (Oct 9, 2011)

Looks nice to me, but I suppose something like black+purple wouldn't look too bad.


----------



## dilav (Oct 9, 2011)

To me there is barely any difference in color between new and the old. But I do like the dark theme (I like reading with a black background)


----------



## Narayan (Oct 9, 2011)

fine for me. very sexy.


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 9, 2011)

I like the new dark theme!


----------



## kevan (Oct 9, 2011)

The new theme is slightly brighter to me, havnt tried dark yet.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Oct 9, 2011)

I would really like a dark alternative theme.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Oct 9, 2011)

Looks freaking amazing to me.


----------



## kevan (Oct 9, 2011)

Ehh dark theme reminds me of High Contrast mode (shift+alt+printscreen)
I like the other one.


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 9, 2011)

Im not  using the Dark theme... it looks like I can handle the normal one now


----------



## kevan (Oct 9, 2011)

Hmm actually I like the dark theme better now since I just realised it makes my ava look better


----------



## Centrix (Oct 9, 2011)

lol, nice joke, turn your contrast down bud!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 10, 2011)

This dark theme is getting better and better, I just wanted to reinstate my continued thanks to tj_cool and whomever is responsible.

EDIT: and technically, this thread can be closed / marked fixed.


----------



## Wizerzak (Oct 10, 2011)

I like the dark theme, but I feel the black doesn't blend very well with the blue background, it needs a grey border or something.


----------

